# Opinions on Lotus ?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a sample of Lotus senior yesterday to try for Eva...it is oven-baked and smells good..she really likes it....looks like it might be a good food for those Malts needing lower protein...it comes in small bites, too..would like any opinions you may have on this company...thank you..:wub:
For Dogs | Lotus Pet Foods


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

April here is the dog food advisor info
Lotus Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow from reading Dog food advisor, it sounds like a really good dog food. I may have to look for it too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda got pancreatitis while eating it...probably nothing to due with the food though.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> April here is the dog food advisor info
> Lotus Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


Thank you, Cindy..I did see the rating..but I do not always trust or agree with them because their rating is based on how much meat protein is in the food..



jmm said:


> Soda got pancreatitis while eating it...probably nothing to due with the food though.


Poor Soda.. Was he eating the senior? Crude protein is only 18% and fat is 8%...if it was, perhaps something in the food did not agree with him...we know that no food is right for all of them...Eva has MVD and was doing well on the Petguard organic vegetarian, but they have stopped production due to trouble getting one of their ingredients and no telling when it will come back...:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No just the lamb formula. I don't think his pancreatitis had anything to do with diet...but that's why I stopped using it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know, April, every time you turn around there is a new...high priced...food out there, that claims to be the best. It gets really hard to try to weed out the companies that are just cashing in on the bonanza....that pet lovers are willing to spend anything...and honest companies that truly provide the best. It is very much like trying to figure out which politicians care for the greater good, and which ones care only about their own advancement. 

My rule is: I do not pay more for my dog's food than I spend for our own daily sustenance. Pet food companies that charge $25 per pound are just out of line, in my never humble opinion.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

April, Lotus food is made very local to those of us who live in So Cal. I shop mainly at Centinela Feed as well (the owners of Centinela created Lotus foods). About Us | Lotus Pet Foods That being said, I have only given a can of the Lotus food that I got as a free sample. Unlike other canned foods, they don't use carrageenan, xanthan gum, guar gum, etc... if that matters to you (controversial issue with various viewpoints). I've seen other dogs use it with success but they are large breed dogs. I personally wouldn't have issues trying the food out and seeing how it goes


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lotus has been around for several years. It is not a new food. It was very popular at our feed store in Northern VA.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks decent and it is priced similar to many of the better known brands that I expect are close to the same quality. Too bad chewy doesn't sell it or I would order some of the kibble next time we get some.


----------

